# Proxmox VE 4.2 Released



## Nikki (Apr 29, 2016)

From https://www.proxmox.com/en/news/press-releases/proxmox-ve-4-2-released



> The *new Sencha Ext JS 6 framework* brings a modern 'flat design' look and feel to the Proxmox VE GUI with a reworked icon set providing consistency and an optimal user experience. In the 'Summary View' data information is now visualized in graphs which gives the user an overview of all his performance data. Browser variations are handled automatically so that the charts always display correctly. The graphs provide enhanced interactive features such as click zoom. With the new Ext JS framework more settings moved from the command line to the GUI such as LXC mount point options or syslog date filtering. Translations for French, German, Italian, and Norwegian were updated within the new GUI, which is translated into 19 languages in total.
> 
> 
> *New LVM-thin and ZFS improvements help increase storage utilization*
> ...





So we get:


GUI update to Sencha Ext JS 6, including new icon set and dynamic performance charts

based on Debian Jessie 8.4.0

Linux kernel 4.4.6

KVM/qemu 2.5.1

installer: LVM thin or ZFS plugin pre-configured

LVM thin support

Let´s Encrypt support (Not in the GUI yet, unfortunately)

DRBD9: drbd 9.0.2 kernel module and drbdmanage 0.95

LXC: improved container setup

LXC: network rate limits

LXC: adding mount-points via GUI

LXC: pct can mount rootfs for read/write access of stopped or running containers

LXC: backup/snapshot improvements, including proper backup and restore of ACL

LXC: add support for Alpine Linux, Ubuntu 16.04

HA manager improvements

new confirmation dialog to prevent accidentally removal of a virtual machine or container

updated GUI translation (especially French, Italian and German)

many new and improved manual pages

countless bug fixes and package updates (for all details see bugtracker and GIT)


Here's what the new interface looks like (Ignore the outdated kernel, I haven't rebooted it yet)


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 29, 2016)

So good.  Especially love the part with Let's Encrypt.


----------



## radwebhosting (Jun 3, 2016)

New interface is awesome. A major upgrade.


----------

